# Fuji RAF files not being read LR 4.4 64bit



## Munene (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi,

I tried to search for this issue, I am sure it is here somewhere (I only found a thread from 2012 and I thought since then everything is cleared up).  LR 4.4 won't read my RAF files, I just got the Fuji XE2 2 hours ago.  I am dying to play with the files I just shot.  Also (while I am at it), Photoshop CS4 won't read them.  (neither does Microsoft windows 7).  

Any suggestions?  Or, link me to the thread on this.

Thanks!!!!

Munene


----------



## Munene (Mar 20, 2014)

For some reason Adobe Bridge CS4 _does_ read them???!!!!!


----------



## Munene (Mar 20, 2014)

Never mind, only as thumbnails!


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 20, 2014)

In order to edit these RAW files in Lightroom you have two options:
1. Upgrade to Lr 5.x (the Fujifilm XE-2 is not supported in Lr 4.x).
2. Use the latest Adobe DNG Converter to convert files to DNG. Download from here: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5694

Tony Jay


----------



## Munene (Mar 20, 2014)

So, Adobe will not give updates to older products?  Even Microsoft supports old versions for several years (I still get regular updates for W7, and until recently they supported XP!)!!!!  Adobe, if you are reading this, I may end up purchasing LR 5.xx  but I am going to see what other products are out there first, just on principle.  I think that really, really, sucks and you should be ashamed.


----------



## Munene (Mar 20, 2014)

p.s. I guess there isn't a prayer for ever using Photoshop CS4 with my new files (at least in RAW form).


----------



## clee01l (Mar 20, 2014)

Munene said:


> So, Adobe will not give updates to older products?  Even Microsoft supports old versions for several years (I still get regular updates for W7, and until recently they supported XP!)!!!!  Adobe, if you are reading this, I may end up purchasing LR 5.xx  but I am going to see what other products are out there first, just on principle.  I think that really, really, sucks and you should be ashamed.


Adding new camera models is really adding 'new; functionality.  Once a new numerical version of LR comes out, decimal version updates stop and the limited programming resources are dedicated to the current release.  New camera models are and have been one of those issues that LR provides functionality for in another way.  You can either purchase the next release of LR or ACR (included with PS) or use the free DNG converter application. The DNG converter application will convert your proprietary RAW image formats to DNG that any version of LR or ACR can manage.  Here is the link to the current release of DNG Converter: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5694   This BTW is the first version to support X-E2.

And if you think about it a bit, Microsoft is not so supportive of XP.  The last update to XP was SP3 in 2008  (6 years ago)  There have been security fixes since then but these are there to protect Microsoft from liability.


----------



## Munene (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes, I acknowledged XP is no longer supported, but they supported it for quite a few years, even with windows 7 out (two versions past XP, even after SP3 there were more minor updates, I seem to recall.  And now with windows 8 out, I still get regular updates for windows 7).  Adobe decided not to give anymore updates, there is no real reason why they cannot give some minor support for customers of the older version.  Their choice.  It is not good public relations, that's all I am saying.  For many reasons (many discussed here) converting to DNG is another whole can of worms, and I kind of agree with the thought of keeping my native RAW files as they are.

I am not trying to be argumentative, just voicing my opinion.  :  )

Munene


----------



## clee01l (Mar 20, 2014)

While I have no vested interest in Adobe, I do think it is pragmatic to look at the issue from Adobe's environment.  You might find this link helpful
http://blogs.adobe.com/crawlspace/2...photoshop-or-lightroom-support-my-camera.html
Especially the paragraph "*Why is DNG necessary for legacy version support?*"


----------



## Bryan Conner (Mar 20, 2014)

clee01l said:


> While I have no vested interest in Adobe, I do think it is pragmatic to look at the issue from Adobe's environment.  You might find this link helpful
> http://blogs.adobe.com/crawlspace/2...photoshop-or-lightroom-support-my-camera.html
> Especially the paragraph "*Why is DNG necessary for legacy version support?*"




Exactly!   Adobe does provide backwards compatibility for new cameras with *all *versions of Lightroom and ACR in the DNG converter....and it is free.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 20, 2014)

It's a frustrating situation, for sure, but you'll find most (all?) the raw converters work the same way.  If the camera manufacturers would use a standardized format, whether that's DNG or something they work out amongst themselves, then we wouldn't have this problem.


----------

